# anyone else depressed about the current state you are in?



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

no, I don't mean the location or a place you live in, I'm talking about the state, the position you are in. 

I'm at a age right now where I should be finishing my undergraduate degree and starting my life. I should be graduating but the sad part is, I have another 3 and a half years LEFT just to receive my first bachelors degree. I have been in school for 3 and a half years already and I have nothing to show for it.
I then think about all the coursework I have to complete especially all the hard intensive courses just to reach the core classes. I feel like I'm not competent enough to succeed in my coursework or in real life for that matter. I am already burned out and don't even want to take courses this spring semester. I still have 3 more years! On top of that, I have to take 2-3 summer classes every summer. 
My next 3 years will be packed with classes every semester because I'm basically condensing a 5 year program into 3. (I changed my major late and this is the price I have to pay). I'm thinking about what my next 3 years will be like and I'm not looking forward to it while the rest of people that were in my graduating class are out in the workforce, making money, and enriching their lives. 
I'll be graduating at the age of 25 with a bachelors...with practically no experience in my field due to all the courses I must take to finish as fast as possible, and then the next thing I know, I will turn 30. 

Factor into the equation, there is no excitement in my life, no connections, lack of friends, no close relationships, never had a girlfriend and don't know what fun is anymore.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

At this point I'm a year and a half behind, and it sucks because I should be graduating after this semester. Two of my friends are seniors and it's going to be really weird next Fall when they're out in the "real world" and I'm still in school.


----------



## sunshineclippy (Jul 19, 2005)

Lordonlyknows,

You sound so discouraged and hopeless. Don't worry about it!! Just take a deep breath and smile. 
:banana :banana :banana :banana 


Also, be thankful that you have the time and financial means to complete your degree - who cares if you will be a little older than the average graduating student? I have noticed that students with S.A.D. tend to take longer to graduate. Probably because we procrastinate frightening classes that will require a lot of group work and/or presentations.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I think youll find alot of students feel the same way you do. I know I felt pretty hopeless through much of my college life. 

Try to look at some of the positives of this. You say being 25 entering the workforce is a bad thing, but I think most would see it as a good thing. You will be wiser then the 22 year olds that are competing for the same job. Secondly your education will be your experience. Im sure you can relate some values from past jobs as well that apply to your current field.

If you stick it out and graduate I am sure you will be able to get a job in your field.

As for problems like girlfriend and fun and connections. These next 3 years are the perfect time to correct all this. Join a club or intramural team. Next time your in class ask someone to be a study partner, even better ask a group.

Dont give up....


----------



## rolo (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, the way I see it, x more years in school simply means x _less_ years of work until your retirement. Really, after years down the line I doubt anyone would care that you graduated a few years after the norm.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Kinda sorta. I should be driving by now, so I can transfer over to uni, but I keep putting it off. Hence, I'm kind of stuck where I am right now. :sigh


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

It's nothing to worry about. I graduated at the "normal" age of 22 and I fricking picked the wrong major so I'm probably going back this fall at 24.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: anyone else depressed about the current state you are in*



onlylordknows said:


> I'll be graduating at the age of 25 with a bachelors....


I will be 26 when I get mine. I know how you feel.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Depressed isn't a strong enough word.


----------



## Erin M (Dec 15, 2005)

Here at the University of Georgia, people seem proud to take five, six, even seven years to graduate! Actuallly, that probably doesn't speak so well for UGA, but I wouldn't worry about it too much! Plenty of quite sucessful people took a long and roundabout path to graduating from college. I'm planning to take next year off (I'm just completing my freshmen year in May) and travel/work for a while (hopefully as an au pair in Switzerland; I have a family lined up there...my approach to dissatisfaction in one place is to try someplace else).


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm kind of behind too. I am 23 and have only finished 2 yrs. I probably have about 2.5 yrs left to go. 

I dont feel too bad about it tho, because for at least 1.5 of the yrs I wasnt going to school, I was gathering experience in other ways. So its not so bad... Its not like I dont have ANYTHING to show for all the time.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Depressed? yes.

For a moment I thoughtyou menat place and was ready to do a wonderful rant... Guess I'll just save it for later.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

I think I have 3 - 3 1/2 years to go depending on what pace I take it at, and if I make it through. I think it would be three years if I took five classes a semester, but even four at once is very stressful for me. So I may be 25 or 26 when I get my ba. That's if I make it through university... I hope I do. 

I often feel the same thoughts of shame. All this pressure seems to be pressure I put on myself. People have often thought I was 18 or 19, even thought I'm 22... so perhaps I blend in and don't stick out like I think I do. Last spring I had to do a group project/presentation with three other girls. They were all 18 and 19 and thought I was the same age. lol That made me feel good. I also told them I was very phobic about presentations and they were supportive (sorry that's getting off topic).

I transferred to a university last semester from a community college. The age group seems to be more varied, which I like. Last semester I took a first/second year class and there was a lot of people in my class in their 20s as well... so I'm wondering if some of my fears about this stuff is unfounded. 

I've enjoyed reading this thread... good to know I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Erin M said:


> Here at the University of Georgia, people seem proud to take five, six, even seven years to graduate! Actuallly, that probably doesn't speak so well for UGA, but I wouldn't worry about it too much! Plenty of quite sucessful people took a long and roundabout path to graduating from college. I'm planning to take next year off (I'm just completing my freshmen year in May) and travel/work for a while (hopefully as an au pair in Switzerland; I have a family lined up there...my approach to dissatisfaction in one place is to try someplace else).


You go to UGA?? I know like 23984724 people who go there! Ok I not really 234397234, but a majority of kids in GA end up there anyway.

I just started school this semester and I already royally messed up my entire collegiate career because of joint enrollment crap. It's giving me major anxiety already and I'm freaking out, but I'm ignoring it/preparing to deal with it.


----------



## Erin M (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, most people do end up at the state schools here. I'm the only person from my high school at UGA, though. We weren't exactly known for stellar academics.  Part of the reason I'm taking off is that I've royally screwed up my first semester of school. I'm going to lose the HOPE scholarship at the end of this year no matter how well I do this semester because I can't get a GPA high enough in one semester to bring my total up to a 3.0. I'm finally trying to fix my life but it's too late for me to salvage HOPE and I'm taking off to earn some money for school. And I just need a break from...everything! Are you in GA?


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm not going to get my B.A. until age 27. I used to get depressed about it, but now I see it as a good thing as I'll be more mature -- and hopefully ready for a real job -- than had I finished at 22.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: anyone else depressed about the current state you are in*



WalkbyFaith said:


> onlylordknows said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be graduating at the age of 25 with a bachelors....
> ...


Same here. I used to get horribly depressed about it, but what frightens me even more is going out in the real world and getting a real job. So it's easier to just be focusing on getting an education right now and figuring everything out rather than being out in the real world.
I screwed up a lot in college too due to depression and SA... mostly went part-time only, used every excuse to drop classes, changed my major every year. Now, after 3.5 years, I don't feel like I've had much of an education. But I'm finally trying really hard to stop dwelling on my past mistakes. Yes, some of us are 22+ already and a few years behind, but 25-27 is not that old to be entering a career.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: anyone else depressed about the current state you are in*



emptybottle said:


> Yes, some of us are 22+ already and a few years behind, but 25-27 is not that old to be entering a career.


At my university there is a lot of older students that are coming back for education.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Onlylordknows, I'm in the exact situation that you're in. It feels really crappy sometimes, but try to tell yourself that you're putting in a good effort and going at your own pace... Nothing wrong with doing things your own way


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry to bring up this old thread, but I can kind of relate to this. I'm finally going to be getting my bachelor's degree this year. I did a couple years in one program, then took some time off and decided to switch programs. Then last year I took another term off for personal reasons. Plus, in my province, we had to take a fifth year of high school if we wanted to go to university. Add it all up and I'm 25 years old and still finishing my last term.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

heh I remember making this thread

Well, my plans have changed

I will be graduating right after I turn 23. 
Then I want to go to graduate school in this field I want to go into
I really pray to God that it works out because I would hate to be unemployed with no skills
Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

I go to a community college right now, and there are probably more people in their 20s and 30s and up than there are people who are typical college age. I'm 20 and a freshman.


----------



## airkisses (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll be 26 when I graduate. That's if I do graduate. At least I'm doing something I have interest in. I stuffed around after high school doing a course I hated.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im really depressed. I started university in the fall of 02 and going on the ten year plan. maybe not even that. I hope to graduate in the next two years. :um


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm 23 years old and have been going to community college for about 5 years now. I am just now finishing my associates degree and am starting to work on getting credits to transfer to a university to get my bachelors. At the rate I am going I will get my bachelors when I'm like 27 or 28. I wasted a lot of time taking classed I didn't need because I had no clue what I wanted to major in and I still don't know what I want to major in or do with my life.

I also live with my parents still and work part time at a job that I hate more than anything in the world.

So yes, I am depressed about my situation in life.


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Same position as many others on here. I hate school in general, so that is part of the problem. Spending my money, cramming and passing for tests on uninteresting material, listening to "professors" who think the world revolves around them, just so I can get a piece of paper in the hopes I can get a spot in line of the 5,000 applicants at the local Walmart. The whole idea of college has been severely ruined, imo. I should be in my junior year of college, but I have no idea what I would classify myself as at the moment. 
Went away for school freshman year (08-09), made a few "friends", but absolutely hated it, hated my major, hated the people, had no money (job was back here at home), and usualy ended up driving 2 hrs home every weekend, each way just do do something other than sitting in my dorm room (usually picking up a few hours at my job). All I got out of my time there was a $5,000 loan that I have to eventually pay back.
Went to a community college the year after, which is where I stand today shuffling between business classes, even though I'm not fond of this major either. I live at home, have a few (very few) friends still living around home I can hang with. But no gf, virtually no social life, in a world that seems to be crumbling socially, politically, and economically. I do have a job though, which is actually pretty enjoyable (and helps pay a portion of my tuition), and my only real escape from the wake up/school/sleep cycle.


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

sometimes i just want to opt for a low paying easy to get paying job...just to relieve that stress and that anxiety...and FEAR. still, i hate school. i feel like its taking so much of my life away....when is it going to b OVER!? even if i get my BA, that is STILL not enough to assure me anything. society really does screw you, and when you are Lonely you want to withdraw from it but even if we have SA, we are still humans , and we need that social connection...otherwise i wouldn't be here


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea, some times the fact that I'm graduating a lil later then most people bothers me cause I intially started a year after high school and after the first semester switched schools and then I had to do the first year stuff all over again at the new school because there were no transferable credits. So I'm technically two years behind most people and I will graduate right before I hit 24. 
You really aren't alone though. There are alot of people who start a year late or maybe switch majors, or is undecided for too long. It's really no big deal... I mean it's the path you had to take and there's nothing wrong with it. If you want to go back to school after you get your bachelors... why not? No one is telling you there is a certain time to start an career. There's no pressure but the one you put on yourself.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, I am 23 and should be done with college. Instead, I have an associate's, a certificate of completion and no real plans about what to do with the rest of my life. I am looking into a career in photography or writing, but have yet to muster up the courage to tell anyone I care about. Telling people you've been in community college for 5 years is kind of embarassing.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

lde22 said:


> I'm 23 years old and have been going to community college for about 5 years now. I am just now finishing my associates degree and am starting to work on getting credits to transfer to a university to get my bachelors. At the rate I am going I will get my bachelors when I'm like 27 or 28. I wasted a lot of time taking classed I didn't need because I had no clue what I wanted to major in and I still don't know what I want to major in or do with my life.
> 
> I also live with my parents still and work part time at a job that I hate more than anything in the world.
> 
> So yes, I am depressed about my situation in life.


you've just described my life pretty much exactly. It's kind of a relief to know I'm not alone. And you're not, either


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh my word, all of you are me and I am you! *hears wind chimes blowing in the distance* Seriously, I'm in a sort of no man's land. I should have graduated a billion years ago, but, I haven't yet.


----------



## Ratatat (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in the same position... I should have already graduated. I've done about a semester's worth of credits... I don't get why I am like this. I know I'm decent in academics but I always procrastinate and always feel like it's not worth it... that added on to the fact that I am depressed all the time. I am so scared of my future but just can't seem to do anything about it.


----------



## naivete (Sep 25, 2010)

I just started college (in my first month) and I already feel like I'm not cut out for it.
Just pushing myself to talk to other people is work enough for me let alone piling on essays, papers and the like. I don't even know what I'm so afraid of. Is it that someone might actually like me? Or that I have the capability to connect with someone? I hate the fact that everyone keeps telling me that it's all in my head and that I'll get over it somehow. I feel hopeless.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

just curious, what kinds of things are you all planning to do to improve/change your situations? I was in the exact same spot a year ago.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

yes


----------



## Ratatat (Sep 8, 2010)

IDK said:


> just curious, what kinds of things are you all planning to do to improve/change your situations? I was in the exact same spot a year ago.


I have no idea what I'm going to do at the moment. I'm hopefully going to go back to college next spring semester and hopefully do well but unfortunately it's the same place I've been going and it's just a depressing environment for me. It's so hard for me to focus in classes because I have a million other things on my mind at the same time. When I get home or go to work I just get depressed at my situation that I feel nothing's worth it. I just really wish I had friends to atleast support me mentally but I don't even have those so I don't know. I can't do well in school because I don't have friends and it's hard to make friends in community colleges (or atleast the one I go to).

I feel like my life would've been so different if I just had attended a university.


----------

